
The McLaren Formula 1 Team Just Hired the World’s Fastest Gamer - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/11/the-mclaren-formula-1-team-just-hired-the-worlds-fastest-gamer/
======
BerislavLopac
The Last Starfighter, anyone? ;-)

